# What kind of internet service do you use?



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 12, 2005)

As internet user what kind of connection do you use? What kind of speed you are getting? How much is it cost? & what is best connection available in you place? What is the cheapest way to get connect in you place? How many connection you have used so far?

As for me, I use Reliance FWP. I do get around 8 kbps. In night it costs me Rs.0.25/min. In kolkata I think the cheapest way is get an AirTel GPRS connected mobile keep surfing for Rs.99/month but the speed is very bad. Fastest would be the DATA One of BSNL.


----------



## sailendra (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine is a VSNL DSL connection. it used to be under dishnet until tata-vsnl accquired it. The speed is around 26 - 30K per second. The charges are 1000/- per month with 256Kbps connection. 
  I download stuff a lot - and the rate is justified. Happy with it


----------



## AlienTech (Jan 13, 2005)

I saw the new BSNL deal.. rs 500/month for 256K but only 1000MB per month usage.. I use around 100 MB a day just visiting web pages and stuff and no downloads. heck I used to do 3500 megs a day download with my modem and phone line a day. For rs1000 they give you 5000megs..heh!  I think they want the email groupie for that kind of bandwidth. Because most normal people who would use broadband even if they are not downloading constantly would use up a lot more than 500/1000 megs a month. that 500 includes both UP and DOWN together. 

Who they trying to kid??


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 13, 2005)

mine is cable net ... 750 for a month.. 128kbps....practically around 110kbps((checked frm mcafee speedometer speed tester
*us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/default.asp 

.unlimited download/no time limit...!!

  

will go for airtel broadband in sum time...!!


----------



## alib_i (Jan 13, 2005)

my great college gives me a 100Mbps LAN connection ..
 
but ... i never got consistent online speeds more than 10-12Kbps 
although .. inside LAN .. i've seen upto 6.7MBps ( note the capital B ) 

-----
alibi


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 13, 2005)

wow its looks like so far alib_i has the fastest.... 6MBPS thats,.. well.... what can i say.... great...


----------



## resident_alien (Jan 14, 2005)

I think i ve got the worst internet  type here...
 A paltry 56 kbps dial up....with download speeds of....nvr mind..i hardly download...

but i plan to indulge in BSNL shortly and evry one in my situation should follow suit cuz its the best way to move frwrd without burnin a real deep hole in yo wallet.
ciao


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 14, 2005)

not realy resident_alien most of us use the same connection.... but u know BSNL or MTNL is going faster buy the day... athhough not fast as others but they r giving 5-6 kbps


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 15, 2005)

My frien'd father has a net connection of 10MBps at his office...
He gets average download speeds around 700-800 KBps...

Sadly he doesn't have a CD writer there....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2005)

NikhilVerma

    buy him a writer from ur poket......    700 kbps...... uufffff.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2005)

I wonder how fast the digits test labs connection is. In the jan magâ€™s digit diary there isnâ€™t a clear indication, is there?

Hey, can anybody tell us, how much money an ISP makes from a customer? About there rates, are they justified?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jan 16, 2005)

*using 512kb with tata*

I am using tata broad band with access of 512 kbps and costing me for rs3500pm, i think if you are going for a good speed then no measurement for the value,its giving me the speed what i wanted,the best dsl connection i can get!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 16, 2005)

I use Reliance FWP.

Freedom Plan
speed 115.2 Kbps


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 16, 2005)

sify broadband unlimited 
40kbps connection @ 500rs pm
so get around 4-5kBps


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 16, 2005)

I got a connection from the local cablewallah .
The ISP is CDAC and the connection is maxed at 7-8 KBps .
I'm thinking of shifting to Airtel or BSNL.
Guys do you know that BSNL is not charging anything for the extra MB's u d/l till 30th June , 05' for all those subscribers who register before 31st March , 05'. I mean u could get 256Kbps or 512 Kbps connections w/out d/l restrictions , wuhu kick azz baby !!!!   

Oh yeah i pay my cablewallah 1100 bucks pm for the conn. its an unlimited one.

Guys please mention the average data tranfer you do in a month.

My average data transfer pm is around 20 gigs or so 



> but ... i never got consistent online speeds more than 10-12Kbps
> although .. inside LAN .. i've seen upto 6.7MBps ( note the capital B )



Dude thts pretty damn slow for a 100 Mbps lan within a coll.

In my coll (100 Mbps) i have downloaded at speeds of 6 MBps (yups its true its megabytes and not megabits) from the internet (yes folks the internet) but tht was thru the admin access for the internet (one of my frnds knew the admin)     

In a 100 Mbps lan the data tranfer speeds within the lan can be extremely high if it is configured properly (tht is no packet losses and light load)


----------



## alib_i (Jan 16, 2005)

it doest matter wht is the transfer speed inside LAN ..
when u want to open a website .. all requests go through a single route ..

so download speeds of 7-8 kbps is more than enuf when u have more that 5000 computers sharing the same connection 

-----
alibi


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 16, 2005)

> it doest matter wht is the transfer speed inside LAN ..


Not true my friend not exactly true
Suppose ur connected to a high speed connection thru a server ...
If there are too many packets lost to reach that server no matter how fast may be ur line u'll always have very high ping times tht is too many packet losses would ultimately lead to a slower connection.

Well if you got a 1 Mbps external line then its fine but wat if u got a 50 Mbps external line. Wouldn't u call it a waste if the lan couldn't handle such high speeds ( Figures truly imaginary).



> so download speeds of 7-8 kbps is more than enuf when u have more that 5000 computers sharing the same connection


Are all the 5000 computers gettin' approx. 7-8 KBps ????
coz' if they are u my friend have an excellent coll. By the way are u from India coz' i don't think ne of the Indian colleges currently have more than 10Mbps lines.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2005)

one thing that i want to know is the avgrg datatrancefar u guyes get... & what is aloted for u by ur ISP???


----------



## alib_i (Jan 17, 2005)

somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> > it doest matter wht is the transfer speed inside LAN ..
> 
> 
> Not true my friend not exactly true


I was comparing a 1Mbps , 10Mbps and 100Mbps connections...
It wont bring any _perceptible_ difference..



			
				somewhere_i_belong said:
			
		

> > so download speeds of 7-8 kbps is more than enuf when u have more that 5000 computers sharing the same connection
> 
> 
> Are all the 5000 computers gettin' approx. 7-8 KBps ????
> coz' if they are u my friend have an excellent coll. By the way are u from India coz' i don't think ne of the Indian colleges currently have more than 10Mbps lines.


OF course not ... 
@ the time i post this message ..  i wasnt getting even 2kbps properly ..
it all depends on how many ppl are actually surfing @ this time !

-----
alibi


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 19, 2005)

lol i thght so .....
Well anyone here use Airtel b'band .... howz the service/speed????
What are the average speeds u get ????
I'm thnkng of gettin' the Home 128 Plan in which there is no limit on the data transfer..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 23, 2005)

i've got airtel broadband 128 kbps along wth the phone at 1100 p.m
mcafee speedometer shows 70 kbps,usual dwnload speeds of 20 kbps


----------



## alib_i (Jan 23, 2005)

f00k my insti servers ...
damn things were out for 3 days  ..
this is the time i realize that i cant live without internet ( and digitforums  )

-----
alibi


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 23, 2005)

I got Sify Unlimited 40kbps shared connection

Cost: Rs. 275/month

Speed: 30 kbps (used bandwith tester in FF)


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 23, 2005)

I use a BSNL A-DSL connection which says it  can provide spped upto 256kbps but it actually gives me near to 250kbps at peak point and average speed is 200kbps and the one of download is 192kbps.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 24, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> i've got airtel broadband 128 kbps along wth the phone at 1100 p.m
> mcafee speedometer shows 70 kbps,usual dwnload speeds of 20 kbps



Dude KBps or kbps??? plz... type correctly .....
If u truly get 70KBps at mcafee speedometer plz check the other site where u are downloadin' from.....
Or else perform more speed tests at dslreports[dot]com
These speed tests are quite accurate upto a certain extent...


> I use a BSNL A-DSL connection which says it can provide spped upto 256kbps but it actually gives me near to 250kbps at peak point and average speed is 200kbps and the one of download is 192kbps.


Hmmm a 256 Kbps line (kewl) wats the data transfer limit or hourly limit on ur plan n how much does it cost....

I still thnk the new schemes launched by BSNL & MTNL are a shiyt load of cr@p .... U wanna knw y because i thnk a data transfer limit of 500MB can be used up in a day, even if a person is only browsin' the net (i can use up more thn 500 MB/day only thru browsin' leave aside d/l) n the usual files i d/l range from 600MB to a few gigs ....

I jst can't believe tht these babus take us for fools n come up with some cr@p schemes like this ... 

N then they go hypin' it all tht its BSNL n MTNL who have brought b'band to the reach of the common man .....

Has ne one actually seen all their plans ... they've even got a 2 Mbps plan with a foolish 60GB limit .... now tell me which one of u sane minds would want to go in for such a good fckin' internet plan n u knw wat the cost of the plan is 43000 bucks (only!!!).

I mean come on yaar give us guys a break...
I say take these speeds and shine em' ,,,,, shine em' real nice ......
N shove em' down ur roody poo candy azz u mf.....


I would really really appreciate if sum1 broke the 1 Mbps barrier and bring an unlimited acc. to the common people for say around 2500 bucks or so.....   

Till then all these cr@p plans and the plan makers can burn in helll....


----------



## krisjr (Jan 24, 2005)

*my connection*

hi,
well i use airtels DSL connection which is as of now 128kbps..I pay 900 something cuz i have a phone line integrated with it.ladies in my house jack up the monthly cost.I get around night time around 105-112 kbps and day time 112-115 kbps..i think its cool.but i would want to change it to 256kbps..I dont know how BSNL is doing.anybody out here has one plz let me know the feedback ok.the plans they hav suck but i guess for now we have to make do with it.wat say  ....I load frequently though..its mp3s +softwares etc..


----------



## plasmafire (Jan 25, 2005)

File Size:  150.005 KB  
Time Elapsed:  19.453 seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

61.68 Kbps 
(7.71 KBps)  


sify 64 kbps   rs695/month


----------



## plasmafire (Jan 25, 2005)

are u sure data one no limit upto june /05??

it'll suk otherwise...

someone confirm, after june 05, can we cancel it?


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 25, 2005)

> are u sure data one no limit upto june /05??
> 
> it'll suk otherwise...
> 
> someone confirm, after june 05, can we cancel it?



Check out the BSNL site i'm sure they got no limits upto june 05
But still i thnk their plans are cr@p ... i've already subscribed for an Airtel b'band conn.

\\// Peace out !!!


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 25, 2005)

Am using the sify 64kbps scheme ... its quite bad. I get about 3.5KBps ... and that is if I do not download more than 75MB in a day. After crossing 75MB, the speed is down to 2KBps.

It was better a few months back, but now sify is just terrible.


----------



## somewhere_i_belong (Jan 25, 2005)

Sify truly is a bad service provider 

They treat customers as though they are cr@p.....
I heard they treat usage of more than 10 hours(or sumthng like tht) a day as commercial usage n hence charge more for it or reduce the speed....(or some shiyt like tht)

Now thts a whole load of shiyt..

Come on providers in India
B'band is no joke at least give us 256Kbps n 512 Kbps unlimited accs. at reasonble n i mean reasonable prices

Jaago azzholes jaago


----------

